# 10 cane rum



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Any opinions on this?


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

bigswol2 said:


> Any opinions on this?


I like it.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Works well in Mojitos:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A little expensive for mojitos IMHO. I'd rather use Cruzan 2 year estate light, which runs ~ $18 per 1.5L.

10cane is good by itself, however.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm curious as well. I'm glad it fares well in Mojitos. I will grab a bottle and try it.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Works well in Mojitos:tu


+1 for mojitos. Not bad as a floater in frozen drinks. not something I would reach for if I want something on the rocks or neat to sip on.

scottie


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like it. I'm going to have some tonight, just because this thread reminded me that I have some. :tu


-Mark.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

u


----------



## Big Bluto (May 14, 2008)

10 Cane Rum is one of the best rums out there IMHO...If anyone has had the pleasure of tasting real sugar cane, this rum has a sweet aftertaste that is just like biting into the real thing. It gives Mojitos a more "tropical" taste and is great by itself as well...can't go wrong with this one!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Good rum, but I agree with the general consensus that it's a tad over-priced. I'd buy it again, but only on sale.

My 10 Cane usually goes into mojitos, there're better rums for sipping


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Great with an ice cube and a twist. :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

It's ok but I prefer a darker rum. I don't think that I would buy it again.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I refrained earlier from comment, but 10 Cane I would say is not necessarily a good introduction to "rum". 

It's a purer, more agricultural style rum (rhum-ish) - straight cane. My guess is persons that gravitate to the edgier, rawer aspects of certain aged tequilas, might instantly like 10 cane as well as certain younger agricoles. 

This rum style (10 Cane etc.) can be quite a surprise and contrast to one who is accustom to & expectant of molasses-based rum - especially of the heavier sort.


----------

